# Rib (cap off) grilling steak - beef



## bcjude2009 (Jan 25, 2011)

Cleaning out the freezer I found two large steaks, almost enough for two meals. So I fed them, he eat the first one, bone too, and then the second one seemed to have a harder bone. After a bit I took it form him, and he was content, and I wrapped the bone up and put it away because there was still some meat left one it. I just gave it to him again (the next day) and he's really having a time with it. It seems a lot harder though and I don't know if I should be feeding it. He cracked a bit off of it, and eat it. He's a great chewer. But I'm worried if this bone is the type that's too hard. He loves chewing though, and he always got rawhide and crap bones before we started raw.. 

I know nothing of meat cuts, or bones, or what this even is besides beef :shocked:










Is that what marrow is? Should I be worried about sharp edges and splintering? I don't even know what splintering looks like. Oh, silly question too.. whatd does cap-off mean?

Edit: By having a time i mean he's quite enjoying chewing on it, haha.  Different slang!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm new to this raw so not an expert.I know a little about meat cuts.I think that's a rib steak.I have no idea what cap-off means.I have never heard that before.I think people use different wording in different parts of the country.That middle part is marrow.But I would say, and I don't know how big your dog is,but if he's having a time with it don't feed it to him.Are you sure he didn't swallow the first one?Maybe it was smaller?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I think when they say "cap" they are talking about the layer of fat on the top. So cap off would be with out the top layer of fat. This cap of fat is what keeps the meat tender and juicy during cooking.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

That very well could be it!Because a rib steak is a prime rib roast if it's not cut into steaks.And there usually is a layer of fat on it.


----------

